# The Official Fall SOTB Thread



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

There are some changes...AB is mandatory.  Hogs and butts
will be separate categories.  First place prize money goes up to
6000 dollars.

And I'm checking a rumor I heard this weekend that the top 10
finishers will all get a key, one of which will start a new Ford
Focus.  Should find out tomorrow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Jim, do you have the dates for next springs SOTB? The yankees want to plan next years trip either the week before or the week after so you can cook again for us!


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> There are some changes...AB is mandatory.  Hogs and butts
> will be separate categories.  First place prize money goes up to
> 6000 dollars.
> 
> ...



Joe Lane didn't mention any of that (except the prize money).  But...  They are adding ribs and a sauce competition.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I got this from the chamber....message exchange....I'll talk to Holly and Joe tomorrow.
I heard they want to make this one of the bigger events in the southeast.
Ribs would make me happy.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I got this from the chamber....message exchange....I'll talk to Holly and Joe tomorrow.
> I heard they want to make this one of the bigger events in the southeast.
> Ribs would make me happy.



Well now after Cappys news breaks and what I read on the web site gonna have to save up that entry fee cause sounds like thats gonna be a blast not to mention a nice purse too!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

just got off the phone with the chamber


There are 2 MANDATORY CATEGORIES
  1. AB
  2. Whole Hog
6000 bucks to the winner of the whole hog category.

17000 bucks total in cash

100 bucks EACH TO ALSO ENTER  shoulders and ribs.
                first place in both will get 1000 bucks

There will probably be a grand champ or master cooker award as well.

Any team who brings a golf cart will be disqualified.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got off the phone with the chamber
> 
> 
> There are 2 MANDATORY CATEGORIES
> ...



So you HAVE to cook whole hog or you can't participate?  That's gotta be wrong Jim??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

that's what I was told....mandatory is not a word that
gets mistaken very often.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> that's what I was told....mandatory is not a word that
> gets mistaken very often.



Well good luck to ya, I won't make the trip cause I ain't got no hog cooker!!  People are truly idiots and know how to screw up a good event.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

well I'm not whole hog expert..I've cooked a couple, but
dang sure hate to see all that money on that one
category, especially is some of the big boys show up.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 24, 2007)

Cook a piglet. :P


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just got off the phone with the chamber
> 
> 
> There are 2 MANDATORY CATEGORIES
> ...



Well that counts me out I cant do whole hog ahh well. Shoulders , ribs, butts I can do and the anything but as well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2007)

Walter I thought you built a hog cooker?


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 24, 2007)

Anybody want to hire a free agent hog cooker?   8) 

Have equipment, will travel!   

Please contact my agent. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Apr 24, 2007)

Come on... Even SC Shriners can't be that dumb that they would make it manditory to do whole hog.  :roll:


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 24, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Walter I thought you built a hog cooker?




That fell thru I am afraid somebody broke in the family business  and stole a bunch of my stuff including the barrels ( that has me more pissed than the store merchandise) , ahh well I still got the WSM`s and my 55 gallon drum smoker I count myself luck on that note. Both of which will be at Hammin and Jammin.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Come on... Even SC Shriners can't be that dumb that they would make it manditory to do whole hog.  :roll:



I told you the funny hats were too tight..............


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 24, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Anybody want to hire a free agent hog cooker?   8)
> 
> Have equipment, will travel!
> 
> ...



Jack call me we might be able to work something out , I always have wanted to cook with you anyway , might be just the time??
803-793-3598 after 6 PM


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 25, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to work out the real job before I work out anything else.  Holiday weekends are a tough pull in the grocery business.

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 25, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to work out the real job before I work out anything else.  Holiday weekends are a tough pull in the grocery business.

Jack[/quote:86ahav6m]

Tell me about it I work for family remember so I too have to check the dates just to be sure but they are pretty reasonable especially with advance warning. LOL


----------



## BayouBBQ (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard how the meat for this contest will be handled? Will they provide hog, shoulders, and ribs, or do we bring our own? I would prefer to bring my own ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 25, 2007)

They will provide hogs, not sure about the other
meats.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 25, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard how the meat for this contest will be handled? Will they provide hog, shoulders, and ribs, or do we bring our own? I would prefer to bring my own ribs.



Amen to that , I perfer loin back ribs that I get from Sams for here at the house .


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2007)

It's always good to hand pick the meat you use... but it does sort of level the playing field if everyone is given the the same quality of meat.

You're not goona lose just because someone showed up with "Berkshire Pork" this way.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2007)

Okay... Just talked to Joe Lane (Chairman of SOTB), the "rumors" are just rumors. :roll: 

There will be a car given away, but it has nothing to do with the cookoff placings.  It's a raffle that anyone can enter.


_At this point things are still getting worked out but below is what it's looking like._

Whole hog is not mandatory.  You can cook either butts *OR* whole hog for your Pork entry.
Other cats include Chicken, Ribs and Sauce.


"AB" also not mandatory but if you enter you must have "at least" 100 servings for the public or you will be DQ-ed.  It must also be prepared on-site.
They are also "thinking" of adding a seperate Dessert catagory.

Pork will have the highest payout of the individual catagories, followed by chicken and ribs.  Then there will be a payout for "GC".

Grand Champion will be determined by total scores of Pork, Chicken, and Ribs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2007)

well this is going to get interesting...the two hosts...MB Chamber of 
Commerce and the Shriners....are putting out conflicting info....
can't wait to find out more...I'll make a call tomorrow.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well this is going to get interesting...the two hosts...MB Chamber of
> Commerce and the Shriners....are putting out conflicting info....
> can't wait to find out more...I'll make a call tomorrow.



Well the chamber hosts the festival... the Shriners host the BBQ Comp.  They are the ones that decide what happens in it.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

BTW: They will still supply the pork.  You bring your own chicken and ribs.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 27, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> BTW: They will still supply the pork.  You bring your own chicken and ribs.




Now this could get interesting for sure !!!


----------



## BayouBBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

What cut of chicken ar they expecting? halves or whole? or will it be like KCBS with at least 6 individual pieces in the box?


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

BayouBBQ said:
			
		

> What cut of chicken ar they expecting? halves or whole? or will it be like KCBS with at least 6 individual pieces in the box?



Not sure on this Russ but my understanding is that it will be more towards the KCBS turn-in than the "stupid" whole or half chicken.

I will let you know more when I do.  Joe Lane has promissed to call me when anything is firmed up.  "What the Hell", I'll call him and ask.  You have a preference?  I guess you can tell mine by the paragraph above.  LOL


----------



## BayouBBQ (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't really have a preference, not that I would say after hearing your opinion  . The KCBS way is fine with me. 
This may be a moot point for me anyway. I'm now considering SOTB over Boonehall since they've added the extra categories, but still have not made a decision. I guess I'll decide on where to go once details come out with each comp.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2007)

We'll cook what-ever they want us to.  
I just don't think the half chicken thing works out to the competitors advantage.  Unless they had you turn in a 1/2 chicken for each judge.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2007)

No reply from my email to the chamber girl yet....I'm hoping
Joe is right about this..

SOTB teams have begged for extra categories for years, even
just one...now we get chicken and ribs...that's going to rock.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2007)

Joe is right...this is from the updated entry form.

Competition Categories:			Entry Fees		Total Amount Enclosed:		
	□ Whole Hog     □ Butts	   $200				$200.00 Minimum
Optional Categories:
        	□ Ribs				   $100				________________
	□ Chicken			   $100				________________
	□ Sauce			   No Entry Fee 
	□ Dessert			   No Entry Fee
Mandatory Category:
	 Anything Butt (Required)	   No Entry Fee		
	      Name/Description of Entry for Anything Butt ______________________________
		TOTAL AMOUNT ENCLOSED WITH ENTRY FORM	
stupid chamber girls


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

Grand Prize $5,000

Aug. 31 - Sept. 1, 2007 - Myrtle Beach
Former Air Force Base - All Events Open To The Public

Preliminary schedule for BBQ cooking teams:

2007 Smoke on the Beach BBQ Competition Entry Form (.doc)
Smoke on the Beach Flyer (PDF) 

Friday, Aug. 31st

9 a.m. Check-in for Teams - Teams to Register
4 p.m. Cook's Meeting
6 p.m. Judging Begins - Anything But Pork Contest
6-8 p.m. Corporate Hospitality Tent Open

When scores available - Awards Ceremony - 
Anything But Pork Contest - Introduce People

Saturday, Sept 1st

10 a.m. Judging Begins - BBQ Contest
4 p.m. Awards Ceremony - BBQ Contest

Prizes for 
Best Booth / Showmanship
Friday, August 31, 2007

Awards
Download award info (PDF) 

Grand Champion - $3,000
2nd Place - $1,000
3rd Place - $500

Categories
(3 Categories - Whole Hog/Butts ◦ Ribs ◦ Chicken)

  1st Place $ 1,000 6th Place $ 200   
  2nd Place 600 7th Place 100   
  3rd Place 500 8th Place 100   
  4th Place 400 9th Place 50   
  5th Place 300 10th Place 50   
Anything Butt  Dessert Sauce 
1st Place $1,000 1st  Place $ 300 1st  Place $ 300 
2nd Place 500 2nd Place 100 2nd Place 100 
3rd Place 250 3rd Place 50 3rd Place 50 
4th Place 150         
5th Place 100         

The Smoke on the Beach BBQ Festival, in conjunction with the Beach Boogie & BBQ Festival, is sanctioned by the SC BBQ Association. *This event is also the Official Barbeque Championship in South Carolina.* Judging starts on Saturday morning, September 1, 2007, using the blind judging technique. The contest consists of three categories which are required entry in order to qualify for the Grand Championship award.

CATEGORIES
WHOLE HOG OR BUTTS • RIBS • CHICKEN

Whole Hogs and butts will be supplied to those competing in that category. Contestants must provide their own ribs and chicken for judging. All entries must be prepared on site.

The Anything Butt contest is held on Friday. Entries may include any item other than pork, and they must be prepared on site. No desserts will be allowed in the Anything Butt category. Separate categories for sauce and desserts will also be judged.


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2007)

Top of the sheet says grand prize $5k
Bottom says $3k  :? 

$400 is a lot of money to enter.

I wonder how you get to declare that your contest is "THE" Official BBQ Championship?


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Grand Prize $5,000
> 
> Aug. 31 - Sept. 1, 2007 - Myrtle Beach
> Former Air Force Base - All Events Open To The Public
> ...



Ok I am now reconsidering this event to cook in it , I have plenty of time to gather funds to enter , will call a team meeting to get everyones input on this one its well worth the money . Got the new canopy and am going to a local graphics place to check on a banner as well .


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Top of the sheet says grand prize $5k
> Bottom says $3k  :?
> 
> $500 is a lot of money to enter.
> ...



Good question I always thought that ws the Q Cup for South Carolina , this could well take its place , if ya ask me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

KCBS considers Ladson the state championship....I guess it
depends on who's sanctioning it.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> We'll cook what-ever they want us to.
> I just don't think the half chicken thing works out to the competitors advantage.  Unless they had you turn in a 1/2 chicken for each judge.



Didnt they say you supply your own chicken and ribs I will glady stick to using thighs and loin back ribs.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2007)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> ...going to a local graphics place to check on a banner as well...



Walter, I would check out New Vision graphics for banners too...their prices will be hard to beat.  www.newvisiongraphics.cc

Call Kirk, he'll hook you up!

Greg


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 11, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> WalterSC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  Greg will keep them one in mind I want to give  the companies close to us a shot at pricing first to see what they can do then compare. I like the fact he does tee shirts as well.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> KCBS considers Ladson the state championship....I guess it
> depends on who's sanctioning it.



Negative sir

Ladson is the Official South Carolina State BBQ Championship.  It's put on by The Olde Charlestowne Sertoma Club.

KCBS considers Greenwood's "SC Festival of Discovery" it's SC State Championship.

SCBA considers Q Cup their World Championship (Lake couldn't get an endorsement)

There is no MIM contest at this time in the state, however, I got an inside word that Aiken is considering it.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3juo550a]KCBS considers Ladson the state championship....I guess it
> depends on who's sanctioning it.



Negative sir

Ladson is the Official South Carolina State BBQ Championship.  It's put on by The Olde Charlestowne Sertoma Club.

KCBS considers Greenwood's "SC Festival of Discovery" it's SC State Championship.

SCBA considers Q Cup their World Championship (Lake couldn't get an endorsement)

There is no MIM contest at this time in the state, however, I got an inside word that Aiken is considering it.

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:3juo550a]

Greenwood is "a" KCBS State Championship... as is Boone Hall.  I think there are others also.

I have heard that SOTB has apllied to the state government to have it "officially" declared "THE SC STATE BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP".


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 11, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greenwood is "a" KCBS State Championship... as is Boone Hall.  I think there are others also.

I have heard that SOTB has apllied to the state government to have it "officially" declared "THE SC STATE BBQ CHAMPIONSHIP".[/quote:3v4cv6r4]

I'll have to check this one out.  I know the winner of Greenwood went to the American Royal last year.  I'm not sure about the winners of Laurens, or Boone Hall.  

Shriners vs. Sertomans.  Nice!  

I wonder why Kenny didn't petition his best of the best for the real state championship.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2007)

am I to understand that KCBS allows states to have more than
one championship each year?


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> am I to understand that KCBS allows states to have more than
> one championship each year?



Yes. They are not "THE" campionship... they are "a" championship.  The only things the Championships do is get you invites to the "big" events.


----------

